# I bought goats!



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

My wife and I put a deposit on these three lovelies. Two Boer doelings, about 3 weeks old, and a Spanish/Boer mix yearling doe. They'll be ready to come to their new home in about five weeks. 
The Spanish is shy, but not aggressive after we caught her. I know once we get her home and spoil her a bit, she'll be fine. I was looking for just two goats, but love the horns of the Spanish Goat.

























I told my wife I wanted to name all the goats we have after movie characters. She liked that idea, but gave me an odd look as I continued. I was looking fir wether&#8230; but made a promise to myself that the first goat would be named Viktor, after Tom Hanks character Viktor Navorski, in "The Terminal." (See the movie&#8230; understand). 
So I'm naming the Spanish, Viktor. The two Boer girls are tentatively named Vivian and Kit, from "Pretty Woman."

Erik_L (goat owner wanna-be) sent this from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## AlvinLeanne (Feb 16, 2012)

Congratulations on your new goats! What a great way to name them!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

I like the third looks good color.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cute goats! Congrats!


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Hmm. Apparently, the iPhone app doesn't like to load pictures right way up.

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome, and congratulations. They are adorable.


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Has anyone seen the ears flip upward one of the goats? The Boer buck's got the same ears.

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

They are usually permanently flipped up after a few weeks. They get like that before they are even born, and stay like that.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

By the way, did you ever use that papas an chair for hay? If so, how'd it work?


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> By the way, did you ever use that papas an chair for hay? If so, how'd it work?


I have not, yet. I still have to finish the goat yard! Luckily I have quite a few weeks. Keep asking and I'll let you know. It's on my reminders, so I won't forget.

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Nice goats! It will be fun to hear more about them when you bring them home!


----------



## summerdreamer71 (Jan 25, 2013)

Congrats! I remember when I got my first goats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats , they are adorable and great names too


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats...they are cuties


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you, all. I look forward to the experiences yet to come. 
I hope to visit them about once a week. I think that would be wise.

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If once a week is enough for you , lolol
I couldnt keep away from them if I were you 
Enjoy them !


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll agree Trickroo, but I have to work visitation around my work and the current owner's schedule. 

Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Priorities , priorities  lol
I'm sure you can't wait to bring them home


----------



## russellp (Apr 10, 2013)

Erik_L said:


> I'll agree Trickroo, but I have to work visitation around my work and the current owner's schedule.
> 
> Erik_L (2 Boer & 1 Spanish/Boer) from his iPhone using GoatSpot.


Congrats, those are good looking animals Erik. I too am in southeast tn. We have a small herd of 1 buck and 19 does, 7 of those does were sired by our on-site ever present buck. We sell our bucks at 8 weeks, by then they have been momma fed but spoiled rotten. It's always good to see others in our area to trade with. Keeps the gene pool deep and varied.


----------

